# Schraube von Dämpferaufnahme defekt



## Whiteeagle (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mir ist heute morgen die Scharube der Dämpferaufnahme gebrochen. Ich rede hier von der 8mm Schraube die durch die Dämpferbolzen gesteckt wird, womit der Dämpfer festgemacht wird. Sind 8mm Schrauben die vorne am kopf in die Aufnahme versenkt werden und hinten in einer gesenkten Kontermutter verschraubt werden.

Da die Schraube versenkbar ist, ist sie net mal eben im baumarkt um die ecke verfügbar  

Kennt jemand eine möglichkeit wo ich so eine Schraube herbekomme? Handelt sich speziell ums Bergwerk Pulsar.

Grüße


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. Dezember 2007)

Setze Dich bitte mit dem BERGWERK Service Center in Verbindung

Tel.: +49 (0)6323 938051
Mobil: +49 (0)171 3874138

Gruß 

RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiteeagle (19. Dezember 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Setze Dich bitte mit dem BERGWERK Service Center in Verbindung
> 
> Tel.: +49 (0)6323 938051
> Mobil: +49 (0)171 3874138
> ...


 
Super! Danke Dir!
Alles wunderbar geklärt, schraube wird mir zugesendet!
Danke!


----------

